# Fuente de Alimentación para galvanizar.



## ArtTrafic (Ago 25, 2009)

Hola a todos soy profesor de artes y grabo planchas de metal con electricidad (Grabado electrolítico la alternativa ecológica a la utilización de ácidos). Para ello sumerjo dos planchas en una solución, una como cátodo y la otra como ánodo. Este proceso se puede hacer con cualquier voltaje, pero para que los dibujos salgan perfectos y no se produzcan burbujas se ha de hacer con voltajes bajos, entre 0,2 y 3 voltios.
   La cuestión en concreto es encontrar una fuente de alimentación barata con la que puedan iniciarse mis alumnos.
   Para concretar un poco mas les comento que con la fuente que tengo una HQ POWER:
  output voltage: 0-18V ajustable / 18-36V ajustable
  output current: 5A ajustable / 3.5A ajustable
  ripple voltage: 1mV
Al conectar planchas de tamaño medio (un A4 aprox) el voltaje no es capaz de superar 1 voltio y con planchas del tamaño de un CD el voltaje máximo que puedo utilizar ronda los 7 voltios. De modo que mi fuente se me queda corta si quiero grabar planchas mas grandes que un A4.

Mi idea principal es poder reciclar fuentes de ordenadores, ya que sobran en todas las casas.

Un cordial saludo


----------



## hellfull (Ago 25, 2009)

Pues es sencillo,lo que puedes hacer es un regulador de 0 a 12 voltios
con una fuente de alimentacion,o varias en paralelo.

El circuito regulador lo puedes hacer con un LM350 y varios transistores en paralelo.

No te dejo esquema ni nada,porque no tengo ninguno,aver si alguna otra persona te ayuda mas que yo. 

O sino busca en el foro lo que yo te he dicho aver si encuentras algo.


Saludos.


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Ago 25, 2009)

Art Trafic,ftes.de poder realizadas,funcionando y con sus interesantes debates implicitos existen muchas en esta pagina,por ejemplo: Fuente con lm317 en paralelo. - Foros de Electrónica  Bonito seria que publicaras con fotos tus trabajos de galvanizado y sus dibujos.-


----------



## Rick-10 (Ago 25, 2009)

Por lo que veo se necesita bastante corriente para esto procesos, es por eso que sucede lo que comentas. Es decir, si dices que no puede superar 1V es porque la fuente no puede entregar suficiente corriente.

No entendi bien si quieres una fuente ajustable o regulada en un voltaje determinado. Además es necesario conocer la corriente que debe ser capaz de entregar la fuente.

Con respecto a utilizar fuentes de PC, creo que con la salida +5v sería ideal para ese propósito, ya que es capaza de entregar una buena cantidad de corriente.

Saludos.


----------



## ArtTrafic (Ago 26, 2009)

Hola gracias por la ayuda llevo todo el día mirando todos los temas del foro, y sobre todo intentando comprender lo de la fuente con lm317 en paralelo. Y lo de poner varias fuentes en paralelo para tener mas corriente. 
el resultado es poner las dos fuentes de PC en paralelo y unirlas al esquema de la fuente con lm317 en paralelo. He quitado toda la parte primera porque pienso que es para rectificar y las fuentes de PC ya dan la corriente rectificada. Me he atrevido a hacerlo porque no tengo ni idea de electrónica pero seguro que obtendré una buena corrección jeje.
Apropósito si quieres ver mis dibujos estan en mi web http://www.arttrafic.com
y por si tienes curiosidad por ver donde hago los procesos aquí te pongo una foto de la cuba de metraquilato y la fuente.


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Ago 26, 2009)

Art Trafic,quizas no debieras complicarte con algo demasiado elaborado,pues,tu reconoces tener poca experiencia,pero,te sugiero una sencilla Fte.de facil armado y economica,la cual la puedes dejar hasta con 10Amps.de I.out  Fuente regulada simple de alta corriente   Muy bonitos tus diseños,felicitaciones.Apelo a tu experiencia como diseñador y mi consulta es la sgte.: En la pag. Moollon Musical Instrument existen hermosos diseños gravados en el metal de Distorsionadores de Guitarras Electricas y las caras frontales de las Guitarras y Bajos Electricos,en su columna izq.descendente estan los distintos efectos con sus motivos gravados y en pestañas sup.derech.las Guitarras y Bajos...¿Estan realizados con tu sist.,son bajo-relieves, se empleo Sist.Laser? ¿Crees que puedan ser realizados en forma artesanal sin que se produzcan alteraciones esteticas en cuanto a profundidad y aspecto gnral.?Me precio de ser un buen dibujante.Agradeceria y aguardo atentamente tu gentil respuesta.-


----------



## ArtTrafic (Ago 27, 2009)

Muchas gracias 10Amps. es justo lo que necesito para mis alumnos, yo ya experimentaré con algo mas potente mas adelante.
Con respecto a las guitarras te diré que en estos momentos en mi taller hay una guitarra eléctrica de un amigo argentino, el cual la a desmontado lijado y cuando la pinte le vamos a hacer un frontal en metal grabado.
Respondiendo a tu pregunta te diré que el resultado del grabado electrolítico es mejor que el grabado con láser. Hasta la huella de un dedo queda grabada de por vida cosa que el láser no puede hacer con la misma definición.
Como veo que vas lanzado te voy a explicar como hacerlo.

Yo trabajo con Zinc. Barato, no se oxida, se puede pulir con facilidad, barnizar etc. y el aspecto que da es como de usado o viejo como los laterales de las escopetas.
Si quieres el mismo aspecto que tiene Moollon solo tienes que barnizarlo varias veces y pulir el barniz despues.

Te digo lo que necesitas, preguntas por hay y te haces los cálculos de lo que te va a costar. El proceso después es bien fácil si se siguen una serie de pasos.

-Un recipiente no metálico y que se pueda llenar de agua donde quepa en vertical lo que quieres grabar.
-La plancha de metal y otra plancha del mismo metal y tamaño que usaras como cátodo.
-Una fuente de alimentación
-y por ultimo el electrolito (disolución donde se produce el intercambio de electrones).
El electrolito cambia según el metal que uses y se compone de agua destilada o ionizada (Nunca del grifo o mineral) y la sal que produce el metal que vamos a grabar.
En el caso de quieras grabar cobre - sulfato de cobre, si es zinc -sulfato de zinc. Y la cantidad es de entre 200 a 300 gramos por litro.

De todas estas cosas no se gasta ninguna, solo la plancha que grabas (como es lógico) y agua que se evapora (si dejas el recipiente una semana sin tapar).

Con el Zinc no tienes problemas ecológicos. Con el cobre debes tomar algunas precauciones.


----------



## Josepmm (Ago 28, 2009)

Amigo ArtTrafic:
He leido con sumo interés tu información sobre los voltajes a utilizar atendiendo al tamaño de la plancha ¿quería preguntarte si también es necesario regular el amperaje considerando dicho tamaño? Gracias.
En el caso de tener que regular el amperaje la fuente de alimentación tiene que disponer de regulación de voltaje y  también de amperios como la que usas por lo que no sirve cualquier fuente de alimentación.
Saludos.
Josep


----------



## ArtTrafic (Ago 28, 2009)

Yo la corriente la pongo a tope y regulo solo los voltios. Las planchas pueden ser grandes pero están cubiertas con barniz el cual rayo para hacer los dibujos de modo que es imposible hacer cálculos para cada plancha. Bueno hay veces que es barniz otras emulsiones fotográficas, aceites vegetales o animales, ceras y en definitiva cualquier producto que no me ensucie mucho el electrolito y que no sea conductor de la electricidad. Otras se hace un relieve con materiales no conductores y se recubre con una fina capa de grafito en polvo y se conecta al polo negativo, quedando cubierta de metal (galvanoplastia)este proceso dura horas o días. Vamos juego con los dos polos y el voltaje los amperios siempre a tope. Lo que si es importante es trabajar a voltajes bajos de entre 0.2 - 1.5 vol. Mas que nada porque el barniz salta y se producen burbujas y si se quieren hacer efectos con 2 vol se consigue lo mismo que con 6.
Los amperios no los controlo yo cada 10 min hecho un vistazo y si he conseguido lo que quiero apago, sino otros 10 min.
La verdad es que con la fuente que tengo por ahora no hay nada que no haya conseguido, pero los hombres somos así siempre queremos mas potencia.
Con una pila de 1.5 se graba bien el resultado es el mismo pero tiene que estar mas tiempo y eso significa no solo una larga espera sino que se me despegan y diluyen los barnices.
Siendo objetivo el conseguir una fuente como los cargadores de batería que tienen un botón para 12 y otro para 6 vol. un cable negro y otro rojo pero con voltajes  0.5 y 1vol. y corriente por lo menos 3A que son 20A bienvenidos sean. (a la protección anti corto estaría bien)
Por ahora todo lo que veo por hay empieza en 5 o 3.3vol.


----------



## ArtTrafic (Sep 3, 2009)

Hola a todos después de mucho indagar un profesor me ha quitado todas mis dudas.
Voy ha necesitar muchos mas amperios de los que pensaba. EL trabaja con una fuente regulable de 0 a 9 vol. y 150 Amperios.

Yo estoy con una de 3,5A y una de 20A cuesta 350€ aprox. En mi estudio tengo trifásico, ¿puede esto facilitarme las cosas? Debo de buscar una fuente con entrada trifásica.


----------



## LUCHOMACK (Ago 15, 2013)

hola alguien  tiene un diseño de una fuente variable para galvanoplastia  de  12v    y 50amp  o mas, se lo agradecería, saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 15, 2013)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-0-12-v-50-amp-19461/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-alimentacion-variable-1-2v-20v-40-amperes-29130/


----------



## ACART (Ene 11, 2014)

Buenas, aprovecho este hilo para presentarme.
Soy de Reus y aplico la electrólisis con fines artísticos des de hace ya bastante tiempo.
Y al igual que el compañero ArtTrafic, estoy en búsqueda de una fuente que se ajuste mejor a mis necesidades, pero a diferencia de el yo busco una fuente que puede regular el amperaje y tener el voltaje fijado en 0,5 o 1v, por que regulando la saturación del electrolito y la cantidad de ampares por cm2 de plancha puedes conseguir los mismos efectos que subiendo o bajando voltajes.
Ademas, a pesar de que hay autores del gravado electrolitico que comentan que puedes trabajar con seguridad asta 6v hay otros que dicen que a partir de 3v ya se puede apreciar generación de gases.

Yo de momento estoy trabajando con una Velleman PS3020 (0-30v 0-20a), pero me molesta tener una maquina con tanto voltaje, ademas me gustaría por trabajar con 40 o 50A

Si alguien me pudiera echar una mano

ArtTrafic, buen trabajo ;-)
me podrías hablar de la fuente de tu profesor?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2014)

ACART dijo:


> Buenas, aprovecho este hilo para presentarme.
> Soy de Reus y aplico la electrólisis con fines artísticos des de hace ya bastante tiempo.
> Y al igual que el compañero ArtTrafic, estoy en búsqueda de una fuente que se ajuste mejor a mis necesidades, pero a diferencia de el yo busco una fuente que puede regular el amperaje y tener el voltaje fijado en 0,5 o 1v, por que regulando la saturación del electrolito y la cantidad de ampares por cm2 de plancha puedes conseguir los mismos efectos que subiendo o bajando voltajes.
> Ademas, a pesar de que hay autores del gravado electrolitico que comentan que puedes trabajar con seguridad asta 6v hay otros que dicen que a partir de 3v ya se puede apreciar generación de gases.
> ...



*@Arttrafic* no ingresa al Foro desde el: *14/09/2009*

¿ Miraste los link´s que se publicaron ?


----------



## ACART (Ene 11, 2014)

Si, y por lo que e sabido ver son de voltajes regulable y amperaje fijo.....

Pido perdón si se me a escapado algún detalle pero de electrónica entiendo mas bien poco de momento. 


Y lo de ArtTrafic, pido disculpas por que no sabia como mirarlo, me tengo que familiarizar aun con el foro ;-)


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 12, 2014)

Al *variar* la tensión sobre la misma carga, *varía* también la corriente.


----------



## F0T0N (May 17, 2017)

hola gente
les quiero mostrar un circuito y hacer una pregunta.
el circuito seria este
mi duda es como hacer que el transistor que me olvide de agregarlo a la imagen pero es un 2n3055 entre en estado de saturación?.
las pruebas las hice con dos cooler en paralelo que deberían consumir 400mA el transistor solo da 200mA con la configuración que se ve en la imagen.
Probé haciendo un arreglo darlintong con dos bc548 pero no mejoro en nada.
Lo único que si hace que mejore es poner R2 con esto fue que llegue a los 200ma de salida.

Es seguro que le falta comida a la base del 2n3055 pero como harían ustedes para darle mas de comer. Y obviamente seguir pudiendo que a determinado voltajes regular las intensidades de mínimo a máximo?

 saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 17, 2017)

Hola caro Don FOTON te recomendo reenplazar lo transistor 2N3055 por otro de major ganacia (Darlington) , buscar por un 2N6385. 
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Nuyel (May 17, 2017)

¿Cómo realizaste la medición? Usar P2 no lo veo con mucho sentido, para tu aplicación lo que empleas es corriente constante para que el voltaje se adapte a la variación de la conductancia de los electrodos y el electrolito.

Tienes el transistor en modo seguidor y limitando la corriente con P2, el LM317 no se entera de cualquier modificación a la salida por llevarlo en esa configuración.

Hay mejores opciones con transistores con la salida directamente en paralelo al LM317 y así este se entera de cualquier cambio en la salida










Aunque preferiría medir la corriente y usar un operacional para controlarla.


----------



## F0T0N (May 18, 2017)

Gracias por las respuestas



			
				Daniel Lopes dijo:
			
		

> Hola caro Don FOTON te recomendo reenplazar lo transistor 2N3055 por otro de major ganacia (Darlington) , buscar por un 2N6385.
> !Suerte!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



si hice la prueba con un 2n6388 y me dio lo mismo...


			
				Nuyel dijo:
			
		

> ¿Cómo realizaste la medición? Usar P2 no lo veo con mucho sentido, para tu aplicación lo que empleas es corriente constante para que el voltaje se adapte a la variación de la conductancia de los electrodos y el electrolito.


 bueno segun la practica P2 es lo  que me regula la intenisdad.
segun como entiendo la relacion voltaje intensidad lo que estoy buscando es que a determinado voltaje ej. 1volta pueda regular la intensidad que consume la carga ej. si la carga me pide 10A que yo pueda regularda de 0 A los 10A. Ese pote en teoria y por lo visto en la practica cumple esa función


			
				Nuyel dijo:
			
		

> Tienes el transistor en modo seguidor y limitando la corriente con P2, el LM317 no se entera de cualquier modificación a la salida por llevarlo en esa configuración.
> 
> Hay mejores opciones con transistores con la salida directamente en paralelo al LM317 y así este se entera de cualquier cambio en la salida....
> 
> Aunque preferiría medir la corriente y usar un operacional para controlarla.


de las opciones que me recomiendas me quedo con la del operacional mira yo estoy tambien practicando este circuito




pero el voltaje arranca desde 5,8 voltas hasta 27-30+-, otro el led D3 se calienta un poco pero esto qreo que una Rse arregla. Lo que no comprendo es porque no regula desde 1,25, probe cambiar regulador y los mismo. Usted que opina?

bueno volviendo al circuito de la consulta hice la siguiente prueba:
1-conecte los coolers directamente a la atx para ver cuanto consumian y me dio que los dos en paralelo conumian 230mA osea que el regulador no estaba andando mal sino que todo el cirucito se come 30mA por el trabajo ofrecido  nada es gratias, aunque te digan que es gratis!

Le hice la mejora de agregarle una referencia de tension con un LM385 para que arranque desde 0 voltas
Aca les dejo el circuito para el futuro alguien lo nesecita, cualquier consulta no molesta.
Me acabo de dar cuenta que no dibuje que la R de 1k que esta debajo del LM385 es un trimer para ajustar. saludos


----------



## Nuyel (May 18, 2017)

Es diferente regular la corriente a regular el voltaje, en el primer circuito al estar en seguidor lo que regulas es la amplificación pero no la corriente, para esto deberías usar transistor PNP no NPN y regular la corriente hacia el positivo, el voltaje será lo que demande la carga según la corriente que deseas intentar hacer pasar.

El segundo tendría que analizarlo pero ahora debo salir.


----------



## F0T0N (May 19, 2017)

Nuyel dijo:


> Es diferente regular la corriente a regular el voltaje, en el primer circuito al estar en seguidor lo que regulas es la amplificación pero no la corriente, para esto deberías usar transistor PNP no NPN y regular la corriente hacia el positivo, el voltaje será lo que demande la carga según la corriente que deseas intentar hacer pasar.
> 
> El segundo tendría que analizarlo pero ahora debo salir.



Nuyel la verdad no entiendo de forma practica lo que me dices, no lo tomes a mal , por que te quiero entender.
Segun los datos que me diste averigue  y encontre este circuito.





Que segun la explicacion que da en la pagina haria lo que busco, (regular de forma separada corriente y voltaje) Poniendo le el clasico pote de 5k en adj al 317. 
Pero no me gusta por Rlim y R 0.1 por ej. si quisiera hacer pasar 1 volta y 10A esas resistencias tendrian que estar disipando mucha potencia y bueno eso no me gusta, disipar energia.
R 0.1 creo que se podria eliminar porque no hay transistor en paralelo.
Pero Rlim la que usa el operacional para sensar, asi que no se.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 19, 2017)

F0T0N dijo:


> *NU*yel la verdad no entiendo de forma practica lo que me dices, no lo tomes a mal , p*OR *que te quiero entender.
> *S*egun los datos que me diste averigue  y *EN*contre este circuito.
> http://unicrom.com/wp-content/uploads/LimitacionDeCorrienteF.gif
> *Q*ue segun la explicacion que da en la pagina haria lo que busco, (regular de forma separada corriente y voltaje) Poniendo le el clasico pote de 5k en adj al 317.
> ...



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación, por ejemplo "Punto y Aparte, signos de interrogación, Etc", comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. 

El tema de regular tensión y *limitar* corriente en una fuente ya se ha tratado en el Foro y en reiteradas oportunidades.

*NO* se pueden regular tensión y corriente a un mismo tiempo.



			
				Unicrom dijo:
			
		

> Limitación de corriente *por reducción de  voltaje*


----------

